# New Tank Shots



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

Here are a few shots I took today


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)




----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)




----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

dang looking good, love the drift wood


----------



## mdmedicine (Dec 20, 2004)

Wow....Nice tank....incredible fish...I like the sand.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice fish love the color that they have. i love the white sand also.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

awesome colors.nice tank


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

the simplicity of that tank is what makes it awesome


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

your caribes are verry cool they are verry red I LOVE IT


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

That`s a nice shoal of Caribe`s, and do they have amazing colors!


----------



## apaap (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow fantastic tank and Caribe`s...


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

The Redness of those caribe are very, very impressive...


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Deffenitly feeling it.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn
Those fish are Bloody red!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I kinda like the bare aquascaping and the color on your Caribes are amazing


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

great looking fish u have there.. What is that blue stuff in your sand?


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments everyone! Unfortunately I no longer have these kick ass caribes...These pics will be my last memories of them







However, I am moving on to other species of P's









The green stuff on the sand is algae.... i'd been trying to get rid of it for about 2 weeks now hehe


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

u selling them or giving them to a lfs?


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

sold them to a fellow board member last night


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

damn that are some nice cariba,s very nice colors what specie are you going to take now you sold those beuty,s ???????????


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

i'll probably get an altuvie


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

wow there very colourful


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

dang theyre nice and bright. what were you feeding them?


----------



## phreakah (Sep 20, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> dang theyre nice and bright. what were you feeding them?
> [snapback]849591[/snapback]​


smelt and beefheart


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

What kind of sand is that? Pool filter? Nice tank bro.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I prefer a more decorated tank, but sweet lord, those colors are insane















Stunning Cariba, mate


----------

